# Philips Park Hall - Goodgrief Night Club



## Wishmaster (Jan 31, 2008)

Excellent place, owned by the council, this was my first explore quite some time ago now, but worth posting up:


----------



## sheep2405 (Jan 31, 2008)

*Re: Philips Park Hall - Goodgrief Nigh Club - Report*

Nice one, did you try any of them keys out?

S


----------



## Wishmaster (Jan 31, 2008)

*Re: Philips Park Hall - Goodgrief Nigh Club - Report*



sheep2405 said:


> Nice one, did you try any of them keys out?
> 
> S



Every door was open internally, no need for keys, it was an ace explore.

My first ever, I did it alone and without a torch (forgot to take it) 

Although the pics are mixed form various visits


----------



## smileysal (Jan 31, 2008)

*Re: Philips Park Hall - Goodgrief Nigh Club - Report*

Jeez, look at the amount of glass wear etc that is still left there in situ. Do you know how long ago it closed? like the safe, looks in a sorry state there. tut tut, its illegal now to smoke in a nightclub  (sorry, mad moment lol). 

Looks much better on the dance floor side, than behind the bar. Looks good tho, as if it just needed a good clean up then they could be open for the weekend.

Good find.

Cheers,

 Sal


----------



## Wishmaster (Jan 31, 2008)

*Re: Philips Park Hall - Goodgrief Nigh Club - Report*



smileysal said:


> Jeez, look at the amount of glass wear etc that is still left there in situ. Do you know how long ago it closed? like the safe, looks in a sorry state there. tut tut, its illegal now to smoke in a nightclub  (sorry, mad moment lol).
> 
> Looks much better on the dance floor side, than behind the bar. Looks good tho, as if it just needed a good clean up then they could be open for the weekend.
> 
> ...



It closed about 2yrs ago, after a conflict between the tennents and the council, apparently ended with balifs turning up and changing the locks


----------



## smileysal (Jan 31, 2008)

*Re: Philips Park Hall - Goodgrief Nigh Club - Report*

ooooooooops lol. 

no wonder so much stuff is left in situ. but, if the bailiffs come, you'd have thought they would have taken everything away and sell it, as it all looks in good nick. and they would be able to get some of their money back that way.


----------



## Wishmaster (Jan 31, 2008)

*Re: Philips Park Hall - Goodgrief Nigh Club - Report*



smileysal said:


> ooooooooops lol.
> 
> no wonder so much stuff is left in situ. but, if the bailiffs come, you'd have thought they would have taken everything away and sell it, as it all looks in good nick. and they would be able to get some of their money back that way.



Glass ware is worth only penny's, upstairs in the store there was loads of boxes full of brandnew glasses


----------



## carlito (Feb 1, 2008)

*Re: Philips Park Hall - Goodgrief Nigh Club - Report*

Glad you got in there wish, 

i went recently while walking the dog, most is gone.

must of shut about 5 years ago, although it was opened once or twice in that time for private events. Used to park up down there and chillout. 

as far as i know, and no disrespect to your self, it is not owned by the council, for at least 10 year. it was bought private, and the main issue was with The National Trust and the owner of the hall, as it is a natural wild life spot they deemed it unsuitable to have a night club in the grounds, some of the litter and debris the night after club events was disgusting and they implimented court proceedings for eviction(breech of ownership contract). The hall was owned privatly by a seperate person and had the proposals to have the hall restored, he ran out of funds and i dont know who owns it, but demo firm has been in and made adjustments.


----------



## Wishmaster (Feb 1, 2008)

*Re: Philips Park Hall - Goodgrief Nigh Club - Report*



carlito said:


> Glad you got in there wish,
> 
> i went recently while walking the dog, most is gone.
> 
> ...



I did do some research on the place, and I do beleive that it is owned by the council, check out this news report Prestwich Advertiser


----------



## Lightbuoy (Feb 1, 2008)

*Re: Philips Park Hall - Goodgrief Nigh Club - Report*

Interesting report and pics -looks good 

Cheers for the extra info Carlito.

Lb


----------



## Wishmaster (Feb 1, 2008)

*Re: Philips Park Hall - Goodgrief Nigh Club - Report*



Lightbuoy said:


> Interesting report and pics -looks good
> 
> Cheers for the extra info Carlito.
> 
> Lb



It WAS a cracking explore, much to see inside, various bar areas and dance floors, restruant, fucntion room, kitchens, staffing areas etc.

Such a shame it has been demo'd the way it has


----------

